# Slax 6.1.2



## NewsBytes (Oct 6, 2010)

Slax is a popular Slackware-based Linux distro which excels as as Live OS to carry around on a pendrive or bootable disc. It rightly calls itself a "Pocket Operating System".
Slax has an extremely modular design which makes it incredibly easy to install applications, even before the OS is installed! The Slax website offers an online interface for customizing your distro before downloading it and burning it to a disc / putting it on a pendrive. Through the online interface you can customize your...

To read the full news article,  click here


----------



## gagan007 (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: Slax 6.1.2 [Review]*

thanks a ton...never knew about this.


----------



## Rahim (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: Slax 6.1.2 [Review]*

Slax has always been great for portable OS and never failed me.


----------



## Uoter (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Slax 6.1.2 [Review]*

Yeah,it's great!


----------

